# DE - chosing a clinic in Spain - HELP!



## Bronski (Jun 25, 2010)

After a year of total indecision, I've finally decided to go for it with DE ICSI to try and conceive our second child (DS is fiesty 5 and growing fast).  I feel sick with nerves, and unsure how to go about chosing a clinic.  My DH isn't interested in helping at all!  I went to the Fertility Fair in London and was impressed with Ginefiv in Madrid - they always have an English speaking person on hand, reply promptly to emails, answer questions, use up to date sperm selection methods and cost wise are about in the middle.  So I've booked - but now I can't find any positive reviews.  SHould I switch now before we're committed?  We can only afford one shot at this.  I'd really appreciate any help/ advice.  Thanks x x x


----------



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi
I guess it's difficult as there are a lot of clinics out there - and lots in Spain. We are not that experienced in IVF - had one cycle with own eggs in the UK, then as donor eggs are our only realistic chance of now conceiving, looked abroad - didn't do that much looking into it. Came across Ruth at http://www.ivftreatmentabroad.com/index2.html and decided that as we were going it alone with DE IVF (ie. not going through/via a UK clinc to a clinic abroad) thought that having Ruth as a bit of support and a go-between would be useful. We are heading towards the donor's egg collection in a matter of weeks, so in some respects this is still unchartered waters for us, but anyway so far so good.
We also had a straightforward consultation at Procreatec because the director there is American.
It is all a bit of a gamble, but having had a long weekend in Madrid we loved the place itself, which made me feel a bit better about having a donor / having treatment in Madrid.


----------



## Bronski (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for replying.  I just spoke to Procreatec today - the woman I spoke to sounded lovely, and I'm tempted to go with them though they don't do the sperm testing Ginevif does.  It does feel like a gamble but I guess liking Madrid is as good a reason as any!  It's such a daunting process to start  - I've been procrastinating forever, but think it's finally now or never.  Really hope it goes well for you x


----------



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bronski - no problem - we all really want that successful outcome, but as you probably already know this fertility thing is a bit of a gamble!  I'm glad we started the process with DE IVF when we did, because treatment plans always seem to feel/take longer when you are waiting or in the midst of them.


----------



## Lillybell (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi 
I have recently had an appointment at IVI Valencia Spain for donor egg treatment.  They are rated among the best in Europe and I can honestly say the clinic exceeded our already high expectations!  I am due to begin treatment next week and will be going back to Valencia end of July for my transfer.  I would thoroughly recommend IVI Valencia - the clinic was immaculate and the staff were extremely professional and seemed very "advanced" and state of the art.  The meeting was very thorough and they were very confident about a successful outcome - and currently have a 75% success rate, the highest I have seen!  Obviously I haven't yet got my bfp but to be honest even if this was unsuccessful I would still go back there for further treatment.  I hope this helps.  There are 20 or so IVI clinics in Spain but Valencia was the original clinic.
I hope this helps.  Good luck! 
Lillybell x


----------

